# 2008 National/Regional/International Shoot Dates



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

January 2008 is only five months away, time to get the ball rolling!

*January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament, Nimes, France
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, NV
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship, Louisville, KY
June ?/? - JOAD Nationals, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games, Beijing, China*

_Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list below (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in BOLD in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in BOLD for all to see._


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

JOADMom said:


> January 2008 is only five months away, time to get the ball rolling!
> 
> *January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament, Nimes, France
> February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, NV
> ...


JOAD NATIONALS Is the week after July 4th, the 11-13th. With July 4th being a Friday, this was a smart call


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

I believe the JOAD Nationals are going to be in July next year. Don't know the exact dates yet though..



JOADMom said:


> January 2008 is only five months away, time to get the ball rolling!
> 
> *January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament, Nimes, France
> February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, NV
> ...


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament, Nimes, France
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, NV
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship, Louisville, KY
July 11-13 - JOAD Nationals, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
July 21-25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals, Yankton, SD
July 28-Aug 3 - NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials, Colo Springs
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games, Beijing, China
October 9-19 - Jr Worlds, India


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2008 (and are subject to change)

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament, Nimes, France
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, NV
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship, Louisville, KY
*April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2, Porec, Croatia*
*May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3, Antalya, Turkey*
*June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games), Boé, France*
*July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan, Chinese Taipei*
July 11-13 - JOAD Nationals, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
July 21-25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals, Yankton, SD
July 28-Aug 3 - NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials, Colo Springs
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games, Beijing, China
*September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ., Llwynnpia, Wales (UK)*
*September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games, Beijing, China*
October 9-19 - Jr Worlds, *New Dehli*, India

.


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*2008 Calendar Update*

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament, Nimes, France
*February 15 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals, Tulare, CA
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals, Tulare, CA*
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot, Las Vegas, NV
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship, Louisville, KY
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2, Porec, Croatia
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3, Antalya, Turkey
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games), Boé, France
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan, Chinese Taipei
July 11-13 - JOAD Nationals, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
July 21-25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals, Yankton, SD
July 28-Aug 3 - NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials, Colo Springs
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games, Beijing, China
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ., Llwynnpia, Wales (UK)
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games, Beijing, China
October 9-19 - Jr Worlds, New Dehli, India

_Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in *BOLD* in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in *BOLD* for all to see._


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*2008 Calendar Update*

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 15 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
*April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)*
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
*April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)*
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
*June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)*
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
July 28/Aug 3 - NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October 9/19 - Jr Worlds (New Dehli, India)

_Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in BOLD in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in BOLD for all to see._


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Christine, do you have dates for the NAA Indoor Nationals at Salt Lake and Rio Rancho? We're wanting to start planning our travels for this winter.

Thanks.
Sandra


----------



## themooses (Jun 20, 2007)

*Are dates fairly certain?*

Thank you for posting these dates...we are planning our wedding for next spring and trying to work around tournament dates. Are these dates (for example, the Gold Cup and the Texas Shootout) official yet or are these approximations based on when the shoots usually occur? Thank you so much for any info!


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bill Reeb (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought this year was the last year for Nationals at colorado springs


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

3 more years in COS.

Great place...

Sb


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*USA Archery Proposed 2008 Schedule (Subject to change)*

http://www.usarchery.org/files/08_Schedule.pdf


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*2008 S I Cup*

I would like to mention, dependent upon BOG approval, the 2008 SI Cup/******* Roundup is tentatively scheduled for June 13, 14 & 15 or June 20, 21 & 22. If everything goes as hoped, this will once again be a Jr. USAT qualifier.:banana:


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*2008 Calendar Update*

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 15 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
*TBD - NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)*
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October 9/19 - Jr Worlds (New Dehli, India)

_Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in BOLD in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in BOLD for all to see._


----------



## TeamElite (Aug 2, 2007)

2008 Calendar Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 15 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
*August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)*
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October 9/19 - Jr Worlds (New Dehli, India)

Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in BOLD in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in BOLD for all to see.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*2008 Calendar Update*

2008 Calendar Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 15 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
*July 19/20 - Northern Region Outdoor, Indiana State, Duel in the Cornfield, Eagles Cup Championship (Rensselaer, Indiana) (70 meter format)* 
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October 9/19 - Jr Worlds (New Dehli, India)

Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in BOLD in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in BOLD for all to see.


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*2008 Calendar Update*

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
*February 18 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)*
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 19/20 - Northern Region Outdoor, Indiana State, Duel in the Cornfield, Eagles Cup Championship (Rensselaer, Indiana) (70 meter format) 
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October 9/19 - Jr Worlds (New Dehli, India)

Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in *BOLD* in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in *BOLD* for all to see.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

All of the following occur in 2008 (and are subject to change):

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 18 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
*April 1/5 - World Cup Stage 1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)*
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 19/20 - Northern Region Outdoor, Indiana State, Duel in the Cornfield, Eagles Cup Championship (Rensselaer, Indiana) (70 meter format) 
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October 9/19 - Jr Worlds (New Dehli, India)
*October 19 - World Cup Final (New Dehli, India)*

Please post only National/Regional or International shoot information on this thread.

Please copy the list above (or subsequent lists); insert your addition in *BOLD* in the right date order, then post the new reply with the bigger and better list.

If there is an error or a change - please mark that shoot in *BOLD* for all to see.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow, this is some great info thanks...


----------



## TeamElite (Aug 2, 2007)

*2008 SI Cup/******* Roundup is tentatively scheduled???*



dajalo said:


> I would like to mention, dependent upon BOG approval, the 2008 SI Cup/******* Roundup is tentatively scheduled for June 13, 14 & 15 or June 20, 21 & 22. If everything goes as hoped, this will once again be a Jr. USAT qualifier.:banana:


Any word on this???


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*SI CUP/******* Roundup*

We still have not heard anything from the powers that be. Hopefully we will hear soon. When we do, I will make a post so everyone knows.


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*USAA 2008 Calendar Update 01/24*

http://usarchery.myicontrol.com/userfiles/file/08_Tournament_Schedule_1-24-08.pdf


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

It looks like this isn't keeping up

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 18 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/5 - World Cup Stage 1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
*Jun. 20-22 S.I. Cup (Dave Logsdon, 618-210-6110, [email protected]) Carbondale, IL*
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 19/20 - Northern Region Outdoor, Indiana State, Duel in the Cornfield, Eagles Cup Championship (Rensselaer, Indiana) (70 meter format) 
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October *11*/19 - Jr Worlds (*Antalya, Turkey*)
October 19 - World Cup Final (New Dehli, India)


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

It's been pointed out that I missed a date. The NAA has the JR Worlds still wrong on their site, which is where I got it from.

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 18 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/5 - World Cup Stage 1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
Jun. 20-22 S.I. Cup (Dave Logsdon, 618-210-6110, [email protected]) Carbondale, IL
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 19/20 - Northern Region Outdoor, Indiana State, Duel in the Cornfield, Eagles Cup Championship (Rensselaer, Indiana) (70 meter format) 
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
October *6/12* - Jr Worlds (Antalya, Turkey)
October 19 - World Cup Final (New Dehli, India)


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

January 25/27 - 2008 European Archery Tournament (Nimes, France)
February 16/17 - NAA Indoor Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 18 - NAA Indoor JOAD Nationals (Tulare, CA)
February 22/24 - NFAA Vegas Shoot (Las Vegas, NV)
March 15/16 - NFAA National Indoor Championship (Louisville, KY)
April 1/5 - World Cup Stage 1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
April 1/6 - 2nd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Chula Vista, CA)
April 9/13 – Arizona Cup – USAT Event (Phoenix, AZ)
April 15/19 - European Grand Prix (1st leg) / World Cup Stage 2 (Porec, Croatia)
April 25/27 – Texas Shootout – USAT Event (College Station, TX)
May 1/4 - 3rd USA Olympic Team Selection Shoot (Phoenix, AZ)
May 15/18 – USIAC (Mays Landing, NJ)
May 24/25 – Gold Cup - USAT Event (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 27/31 - European Grand Prix (2nd leg) / World Cup Stage 3 (Antalya, Turkey)
June 6/8 - National Field Championships & W. Field Trials (Spokane, WA)
June 13/15 – Big Sky Open (Grand Junction, CO)
Jun. 20-22 S.I. Cup (Dave Logsdon, 618-210-6110, [email protected]) Carbondale, IL
June 23/29 - European Grand Prix (3rd leg) / World Cup Stage 4 (Final Qualification Tournament for the Olympic Games) (Boé, France)
July 7/10 - 7th World University Archery Championships, Tainan (Chinese Taipei)
July 11/13 - JOAD Nationals (Oklahoma City, OK)
July 19/20 - Northern Region Outdoor, Indiana State, Duel in the Cornfield, Eagles Cup Championship (Rensselaer, Indiana) (70 meter format) 
July 21/25 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals (Yankton, SD)
August 5/9(10) - 124th NAA Target Nationals and Jr. World Trials (Colo Springs, CO)
August 9/15 – 2008 Olympic Games (Beijing, China)
September 1/6 - 21th World Field Archery Champ. & 6th World Junior Field Archery Champ. (Llwynnpia, Wales (UK))
September 6/17 - 2008 Paralympic Games (Beijing, China)
*September 27, 2008 *World Cup Final *(Lausanne, Switzerland).*
October 6/12 - Jr Worlds (Antalya, Turkey)


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*2009 Calendar Dates?*

Does anyone know when the major shoots will be scheduled in 2009? Our State is starting already to work up our Calendar, and don't want to conflict with NAA or JOAD Nationals.

L


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

*Posted by the NAA*

Jan 2 * World Indoor Warmup , Dubuque, IA
Jan. 2-4 * World Indoor Team Trials Dubuque, IA
Jan. 8-11 ATA Show Indianapolis, IN
Jan. 10 * Arizona JOAD Indoor Championship TBD
Jan. 11 * The Winter Season Opener Centreville, VA
Jan. 16-18 * New England Regional STAR FITA Middleboro, MA
Jan. 24 * Illinois State JOAD Indoor Batavia, IL
Jan. 24 * Indiana FITA Indoor State Tournament Galveston, IN
Jan. 24-25 * Arizona State Indoor Championship TBD
Jan. 30-Feb/ 1 * Ocean State STAR FITA W. Warwick, RI
February
Feb. 6-8 World Archery Festival Las Vegas, NV
Feb. 7 * Illinois Indoor State Championship Bolingbrook, IL
Feb. 20-22 * 40th U.S. National Indoor Championships Rochester, NY; Fairbanks, AK; Conyers, GA; Rio Rancho, NM
Feb. 27-Mar. 1 * 40th U.S. National Indoor Championships Wisconsin Rapids, WI; College Station, TX; Andover, MA; Tulare, CA
March
Mar 2-8 * 10th World Indoor Championships & 5th Jr. World Indoor Championships Rzeszow, Poland
Mar. 6-8 * 40th U.S. National Indoor Championships E. Lansing, MI; Salt Lake
City, UT
Mar. 10-16 * COPARCO WRE Mexico
Mar. 13-15 * 40th U.S. National Indoor Championships Wichita, KS; Harrisonburg, VA
Mar. 14-15 NFAA Indoor Louisville, KY
Mar. 27-29 * Massachusetts Indoor Open Foxboro, MA
Mar. 28-29 * ASAA State Outdoor Championship , www.azarchery.comTBD
Mar. 31-Apr. 5 * World Cup Stage 1 Dominican Republic
April
Apr. 8-12 * AAE Arizona Cup www.arizonacup.com Phoenix, AZ
Apr. 17-19 West Regional CAP Championship Palo Alto, CA
Apr. 18-19 * Arizona JOAD Outdoor Championship TBD
Apr. 24-26 * Texas Shootout College Station, TX
May
May 1-3 * SI Cup and Jr. World Trials Carbondale, IL
May 4-9 * World Cup Stage 2 Porec. Croatia
May 14-17 * US Intercollegiate Archery Championship & Summer World Univeristy Games Trials Long Beach, CA
May 18-22 * COPARCO WRE Guatemala
May 22-24 * Gold Cup (Jerry Pylypchuk, Bloomfield, NJ
May. 27-31 * World Target Team Trials Conyers, GA
May TBD * SI Cup and Jr. World Trials TBD
June
Jun. 2-7 * World Cup Stage 3 Antalya, Turkey
Jun. 3-8 * COPARCO WRE Puerto Rico
Jun. 6-7 * FITA Field Rensselaer, IN
Jun. 19-21 * Voyageur Cup Anoka, MN
Jun. 20-21 * National Field Championships Tippecanoe, OH
Jun. 20-27 * COPARCO WRE Venezuela
Jun. 21 * Annual Brandywine Valley Star FITA Boothwyn, PA
July
Jul. 2-5 * JOAD Nationals Downington, PA
Jul 2-12 * 25th Summer World University Games Belgrade, Serbia
Jul. 13-19 * 11th Youth World Target Championships Ogden, UT
Jul. 16-26 * 8th World Games Kaohsiang, Chinese Taipei
Jul. 18-19 * Indiana & Northern Regional Outdoor Tournament Rensselaer, IN
Jul 22-26 NFAA Outdoor Field Championship Mechanicsburg, PA
August
Aug. 3-8 * 125th U.S. National Target Championships TBD
Aug. 4-9 * World Cup Stage 4 Shanghai, China
Aug. 15-23 * COPARCO WRE El Salvador
September
Sep. 1-10 * 45th World Target Championships Ulsan, Korea
Sep. 26 * World Cup Final Copenhagen, Denmark
October
Oct. 3-4 * Duel in the Desert Trials - Arizona TBD
Oct. 11-17 World Masters Games Sydney, Australia
Oct. 25 * Eastern Seaboard Regional Mays Landing, NJ
November
December


----------



## oklahoma3dpro (Dec 20, 2008)

*Endeavor Games*

Hey everybody there will be a STAR FITA at U.C.O june 12 and 13th there will be two shooting times and it will be a 70 meter 72 arrow round. if you have any questions please email me or cal me
thanks 
T.J. Pemberton


----------

